# Texas Dock Jumping Events



## Jbertschy (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, I was wanting to attend some of the dock jumping events here in Texas. Does anyone have any dates that they know of an up and coming event?

Thank you for any information you have!!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

The Dock Dogs website should have all upcoming events listed.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I would think with the drought TX has had there won't be any. The first thing they will eliminate in a drought is recreational use of water. I know I read about some being cancelled once somewhere due to drought. 

Watch Dock Dogs site as suggested, and I don't know if Splash Dogs goes that way ever? You could check. I don't remember Ultimate Air Dogs having any TX events yet.


----------



## Jbertschy (Aug 1, 2011)

I never thought of the drought...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Dock Dogs is updating their site... I can't find my way around HOWEVER....I did see an event coming up later this month in Spring TX. So I guess I could be wrong about the drought. How far away from you is Spring TX? It is Oct 22 & 23, here is the link.

Dock Dogs | View Selected Event


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

What part of Texas are you in? The Houston area has a pretty active dock diving community. I have not heard of any cancellations.


----------



## Jbertschy (Aug 1, 2011)

I am in NE Texas...about 4 1/2 miles from Houston...but I dont mind the drive!!!


----------

